# MK4 Jetta Brake Problems



## walker.2003 (May 29, 2011)

Okay, my problem started awhile ago when i stopped fast for a red light. For a few seconds afterwards my brakes felt very sensitive. A few months later my ebrake lever on the caliper was sticking so a friend and i replaced the caliper and bleed the brakes. The brakes felt softer then usual and it felt like the brake was grabbing closer to the floor. We rebleed the brakes a few days later and the brakes had no change. A little while later my brakes started making a leaking air noise from the pedal area, my friend told me it was probably a vacuum leak in the brake booster. And now the noise is so unbearable because its so loud and it doesnt go away. 

Anyone know what could be causing this?
Thanks


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

With the car off, pump the brake pedal till its stiff, start the car (with your foot still hold down the brakes), when the car starts you should feel the pedal drop down more, thats the booster kicking in. 
Search in the mk4 forums too.


----------

